# South, SOUTH Jersey prices



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been getting some prices down here for a 55 sheet job. It's a 33'X12' addition, 2 interior walls (20LF), 5 windows with returns and a 12'X9' (6'-4" ceilings) dormer upstairs.

I haven't had a drywall bid in over a year and haven't kept up with it. 
What per sheet price should I be getting?

I'm in Cumberland County.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

> What per sheet price should I be getting?


As much as you can?


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry, long day. Let me re-word that.

I built an addition and want someone else to do the drywall. I've gotten a couple bids and think they're a bit high. OK, really high.

What's the going per-sheet price for the Philly/SJ area? 

I'd do it myself but, I'm a lot slower and I'm up to my eyeballs in work and need to keep moving. It would be more cost effective to sub it out and not tie up my guys with that when there's so much going on.

As far as "as much as you can," that's what I'm getting so far with these quotes. One kid gave me a price that worked out to nearly $50/sheet.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I charge 1.06 per foot for rock, hang , finish ready for paint.


----------



## constrkings (Feb 20, 2008)

almost 50/sheet is a little high but not completely outrageous. We don't do alot of drywall but when we do it averages 40-45 a sheet depending on several factors.
we're in mount laurel (cherry hill area)


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Geoff, just busting your stones on the last post. My drywall guy is great for the money and he works in Cumberland County. Call my number, it's on my website(don't want to just post it here) and I'll give you his info.

Justin


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

$50 a sheet is just about right. Maybe too low when you consider that dormer. It all comes down to access and labor and materials. Not to mention quality verses blow and go. Check their references. go see their jobs. What? You don't have time!.. Then pay the man!


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

Home for lunch...

I was tired last night and forgot to mention, I told these guys the material would be on the job. So these prices are with me buying the material.

Thanks for all who responded.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Prices here in Ohio are in the .70's and dropping FAST!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Geoff MRT said:


> Home for lunch...
> 
> I was tired last night and forgot to mention, I told these guys the material would be on the job. So these prices are with me buying the material.
> 
> Thanks for all who responded.


That do make a difference!! Rock, screws, glue, rosin paper for the floor, beads, mud, tape all cost money. Like .48 in my area. Plus dump fee to haul the scrap away and a trailer to put it in. Liability insurance, workman's comp., etc. You know the biz, I'm not telling you anything you don't already know. I just charge what I need to do it all. Again, you know how it works. Hope all went well for you.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

South, South Jersy? The whole damn state is the size of a small county. What's the difference between North North and South South?


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

thom said:


> South, South Jersy? The whole damn state is the size of a small county. What's the difference between North North and South South?


Ask a Jerseyan in Summit where New Brunswick is, he'll tell you South Jersey. Ask a Jerseyan in Atlantic City where New Brunswick is, he'll tell you North Jersey. If you want to get technical, New Brunswick is pretty much central Jersey. That's why the "south south", 'cause we're real far south to them true north Jerseyans.....got it yet?


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

thom said:


> South, South Jersy? The whole damn state is the size of a small county. What's the difference between North North and South South?


about 3 1/2 million people, up north we can fit 1300 people on an acre, down south it's like 1.3 people per acre.


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

thom said:


> South, South Jersy? The whole damn state is the size of a small county. What's the difference between North North and South South?


That's true. As stated, it's like two, separate states. Really, it's a population/fiscal thing. The reputation of NJ is really not what people think. I live in a township of 95 square miles and a population of 3,000. The major population is in N/E NJ, near NYC. When we say, "South, South..." we mean the area where the highways stop and it's all farmland and forest.

Most of South Jersey looks to Philadelphia as our major metropolitan area. North Jersey looks to NYC. It's a very provincial state and has been for nearly 400 years of its history.

Sorry to go so far off topic but I'll take any opportunity I have to show NJ's diversity and dispel the rumors typically linked to this state.

By the way, NM is beautiful. 

As for the drywall, I'll have my crew hang it and I have a guy who wants to tape it. 

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

pruane said:


> about 3 1/2 million people, up north we can fit 1300 people on an acre, down south it's like 1.3 people per acre.


Actually, we have 8.7 million people in 2006. Well, you guys up north have the 8, we have the .7...lol


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

Geoff MRT said:


> Actually, we have 8.7 million people in 2006. Well, you guys up north have the 8, we have the .7...lol


 is exit 10 on the jersey tpk the mason dixon line of nj lol :laughing:


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

odellconstruct said:


> is exit 10 on the jersey tpk the mason dixon line of nj lol :laughing:


Exit 2 and south is where the funny accent starts...


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Geoff MRT said:


> Exit 2 and south is where the funny accent starts...


Actually, there's some scattered areas deep in the pinelands too.....:blink:


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

buildenterprise said:


> Actually, there's some scattered areas deep in the pinelands too.....:blink:


I wouldn't know. The Pineys don't come down this far, they think we're hillbillies.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Geoff MRT said:


> I wouldn't know. The Pineys don't come down this far, they think we're hillbillies.


The Pineys don't really travel outside the 'barrens at all, other than to go to WalMart......


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Geoff MRT said:


> As for the drywall, I'll have my crew hang it and I have a guy who wants to tape it.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone.


Make sure their screws are tits!!


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

buildenterprise said:


> The Pineys don't really travel outside the 'barrens at all, other than to go to WalMart......


Wow, that's a long walk...:jester:


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

BattleRidge said:


> Make sure their screws are tits!!


Speaking of such things, my wife is pretty good with drywall. Once she got the screw gun down, she zips along. She likes it for the sole reason that she hates gyms and thinks it's a better exercise plan as she's accomplishing something.

She's also better at cutting trim miters than my guys.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Geoff MRT said:


> Wow, that's a long walk...:jester:


:clap::clap:


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

buildenterprise said:


> :clap::clap:



Poor Pineys...they ain't botherin' nobody...lol


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

Being born and raised in Somerset County NJ (central) and now living in Gloucester County NJ (SOUTH) the big difference is amount of work and pay rate, South Jersey seems to be lower with less work IMO. However it is cheaper cost of living down here so i suppose it may all work out in the end.

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

to me anything below Monmouth county is south. below Atlantic city is SOUTH south. Then there's north jersey. then the skylands which is north north. I'm about four miles south of exit 9 New Brunswick exit. So I am central.



and Cape May might as well be Delaware


----------

